# Freediver makes his way 130ft down the world’s deepest indoor pool



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 20, 2017)

I know we have a number of divers on the board, this is pretty amazing!  My question though, is how the hell does he get back to the surface?

Freediver descends 130ft down the world’s deepest pool | Daily Mail Online

This is the moment a freediver, who took just one breath before he hit the waters, reaches the bottom of world's deepest pool.

Guillaume Nery can be seen sinking at a rapid speed until he makes it to the bottom of the 130ft deep Y-40 Deep Joy pool, after around two minutes of plummeting.

The record breaking diver had to empty his lungs to be less buoyant and sink more freely.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 20, 2017)

That's nuts.  When I was _really_ in shape, I could swim about 65, 75 meters on a breath, but knew if I needed to I could pop up 3 feet to breathe.  40 meters down?  I'd panic and drown.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 20, 2017)

You go ahead. I'll be in the bar topside.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 20, 2017)

I don't understand how he still has air left after exerting all that energy in the flips, underwater running, etc.


----------



## AWP (Jul 20, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Guillaume Nery can be seen sinking at a rapid speed until he makes it to the bottom of the 130ft deep Y-40 Deep Joy pool, after around two minutes of plummeting.
> 
> The record breaking diver had to empty his lungs to be less buoyant and sink more freely.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 21, 2017)

?


----------

